# I start next week.



## Cagekicker (Dec 5, 2014)

My first class will be on Thursday.  Went and had a sit down with one of the instructors at the MMA gym.  I told him what my goals where and that I wanted to compete in MMA.  He asked me if I had any gym cloths with me.  Of corse I did.  I changed into them and he ran through a few  striking drills then we tumbled for a bit.  I have s little wrestling experience but no competition or enough to do anything.  He said he wanted to feel me out a bit so he could guide me as to where I should start.  When we got done he said I need to tweek my punches just a bit kicks where good.  Said need work on the ground, but I already knew that.  They basically do two beginner and advanced MMA classes each week.  You have to test out of the beginner MMA classes to go to the advanced.  Beginner classes do not involve much contact they are basically learning the basics.  The advanced classes you start going at it.  Also when you get into the advanced classes you can sign up for there once a month "Smoke night" (I'll explain later).  They do two kickboxing classes and two Maui Thai classes a week.  The kickboxing is basically kickboxing no knees or elbows.  Shin gaurds boxing gloves and helmets.  The Maui Thai classes are well Maui Thai.  However you must "test out" from the kick boxing to do the Maui Thai classes.  You can sign up for smoke night for kick boxing after they think you are ready.  The test outs are required to make sure you know how to protect yourself.  The advanced classes involve a lot of contact and are more for the person who wants to compete.  They have two Beginner and advanced BJJ classes a week.  No test out.  Basically the beginner is all the "white belt stuff". The fundamental basics.  Then the do two boxing classes and a pile of other fitness and get in shape classes.  Any time the gym is open you are welcome to come in and train / workout on your own.  They also have open mat nights.  "Smoke night" is basically a fight night.  You show up and sign up for which ever competition you want to compete in.  They pair you up with similar skilled fighters and you fight.  Smoke night is open to other competitors from other gyms.  So I'm so diving in!!!!


----------



## donald1 (Dec 5, 2014)

sounds like you found a good dojo, keep on training and dont give up
best of luck


----------



## drop bear (Dec 6, 2014)

Give us a post 12 weeks before smoke night. And you can start a fight camp.

at least start conditioning and weight loss.

you will probably get this idea that an inter club is not a serious fight. They kind of all are.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2014)

Enjoy the workouts and learning.
Be sure to keep us informed as to how the training is going


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice. The best of luck with it


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds all good so enjoy! Inter clubs are a very good way of getting competition experience. Open mats are great as well, we tend to have them as a charity fundraiser too, raises money and give 'donors' a good experience.
Do keep on posting to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Cagekicker (Dec 7, 2014)

I am totally stoked and will probably have a zillion questions.  However I just realized I've been spelling Muay Thai wrong!  LOL.  I've got to cut some serrous weight and get back in shape!!!  I need to drop 30-40 lb.  I'm 6'2 and tipping at 230.  Total GUT.  I want to be solidly in the 190-200lb range.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Cagekicker said:


> I am totally stoked and will probably have a zillion questions.  However I just realized I've been spelling Muay Thai wrong!  LOL.  I've got to cut some serrous weight and get back in shape!!!  I need to drop 30-40 lb.  I'm 6'2 and tipping at 230.  Total GUT.  I want to be solidly in the 190-200lb range.




t think it will all come together for you, weight, training and knowledge so I wouldn't worry too much about it at the moment. Fitness is as important as skills, if you are doing a lot of training the fitness will come, make sure you are training for stamina too not just 'fitness.


----------



## Fog565 (Dec 11, 2014)

Glad to hear there are some MMA gyms out there who actually take the time to see how the new students handle themselves. The gym I was involved with just threw you to the wolves. I watched many new guys and gals get tortured and never came back. Stick with it and train smart! Rich


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 12, 2014)

@Cagekicker. How did it go for the first class?


----------



## Cagekicker (Dec 15, 2014)

First class went great! Only thing that I don't like is the beginning mma class is only twice a week.  I like the way the lay out is.  Pretty much the MMA class is combining everything.  Being that the mma beginning class is twice a week I might not be able to go to the class every week.  I work a crazy shift.  However after speaking with the students at the gym, it seems as though most of them try to make the "MMA" classes once or twice a month.  Most of them seem to try to hit up one grappling class and one boxing or kickboxing class a week.  They then try to fit in the MMA class.  They (the students) told me that they don't really learn or practice anything new in the MMA class.  The way it was explained to me was in the MMA class they train to put it all together.  They also train to strike from the ground.  Also a lot of the MMA class is sparing.  There are two days a week that they do free sparing.  Several of the students try to show up during those times each week.  They spar and help each other out.  They suggested that I try to make as many free sparing times that I can.  Apparently everybody shows up and works out also all the instructors show up and "coach" as well as help students that are struggling with things.  I think for the first few weeks maybe even months I am going to focus on boxing / kickboxing.  Reason being is I'm fat and out of shape, I was completely whipped after the first boxing class I went to!  I know grappling / BJJ / Judo is a great workout also but, most of my training the instructors have taught to be really rooted and we did very little sparing.  We moved but stepping into a ring I'll likely eat teeth I just don't know how to move around quickly and I learned real quickly I don't know how to protect myself from a real punch!!


----------

